# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  شكرا علي المجهود

## shrief_tiger200

انا كنت عاوز اعرف هل انت دكتور نفسي بجد ولا شخص قاري وهاوي لاني محتاج استشارة بجد لان قصتي اشبة بفيلم وغير كدة هية لسة مخلصتش بس كمان لو خلصت هتسيب فية اثر سلبي وانا عاوز الاثر دة يروح خالص الحكاية معقدة جدا عشان كدة لو عندك عيادة او رقم تليفون موبيل يا ريت تبعتهولي عشان اتصل بيك لو ليك عيادة خاصة لاني محتاج اتكلم

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً بك أخي الكريم ربنا يفرجها و ان شاء الله كل مشكلة لها حل

بخصوص د/ عادل هو استشاري الامراض النفسية

و يمكنك مراسلته في مشكلتك عبر الرسائل الخاصة

أو عن طريق الميل الذي في توقيعه و هو كما يلي:

alhemaid@msn.com 

و ان شاء الله كل الأمور تتظبط 

دمت بكل خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

